# Maxspect R420R 160W 16000k for planted tanks?



## Madhav (31 Jul 2017)

Hi experts, Can it be used for planted tanks? Found it on some classifides and feel lime getting it, 
Any help will be appreciated...

Madhav










Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Sabucchi (31 Jul 2017)

Plants may grow ok but they will appear very blue

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## micheljq (31 Jul 2017)

You may have to tweak the settings, and probably cut on the intensity.  If you are lucky the company can give you some hints about tweaking this led light and use it for a freshwater planted tank in the best way possible, considering this is basically a reef light.

I would send them an email, ask them the question, if you are lucky, this case happened before and they know the best settings.

Michel.


----------



## zozo (31 Jul 2017)

They also have an 8000K model, looking like the same build.. No idea if it is possible to interchange led units between the 2 models.


----------



## Madhav (1 Aug 2017)

Paul Sabucchi said:


> Plants may grow ok but they will appear very blue
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Which obviously I do not like it...





micheljq said:


> You may have to tweak the settings, and probably cut on the intensity.  If you are lucky the company can give you some hints about tweaking this led light and use it for a freshwater planted tank in the best way possible, considering this is basically a reef light.
> 
> I would send them an email, ask them the question, if you are lucky, this case happened before and they know the best settings.
> 
> Michel.



Yes, I am gonna doit when the shutters are up.

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhav (1 Aug 2017)

zozo said:


> They also have an 8000K model, looking like the same build.. No idea if it is possible to interchange led units between the 2 models.


But unfortunately the set on sale is 16000k, 
planning to give the distributor a call, I will verify the options to exchange LEDs

Thanks all any ways...

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------

